# Diseño puente h mosfet motor dc 12V



## ransom (Jul 17, 2009)

Hola chicos,estoy diseñando un puente h a base de mosfet,dos de canal p arriba y dos de canal n abajo,para intentar reducir un poco los circuitos de disparo de los gates.
   Al principio lo hice con 4 optoacopladores,uno por cada transistor mosfet,pero necesitaria al menos dos señales pwm.
   He pensado en eliminar dos optoacopladores y usar una señal pwm para una entrada y su complementaria para la otra(esto supongo que lo conseguiría invirtiendo la señal ocn una puerta not),así trabajaría con el duty cicle para obtener una salida bipolar de tension.
   He hecho un sencillo esquema,para que al que le interese le heche un vistazo y me de su opinión.
   También tengo entendido que al ser mosfet hay que colocar una resistencia en el gate para evitar encendidos por estatica y también por facilitar la rapida carga y descarga del condensador de puerta.
   En los mosfet de abajo,los de canal n , no se si me faltaría esa resistencia.Bueno,ahi dejo mi circuito,el esquemático y ua captura de pantalla(ah,el motor a controlar es de 12 v y 10 amperios en us punto de maxima eficiencia,pero no llegaran 12 voltios debido a la caida de tension en los mosfet y a que nuestra bateria es de una potencia de 50w,por cuestiones de limitacion y seguridad)
   Gracias por los posibles aportes.


----------



## muessli (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola, y como te fue con ese puente h, andubo bien? Podrias mencionar que mosfet usaste y los valores aproximados de resistencias. Los optoacopladores me imagino son de rapida respuesta no?
Saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 24, 2010)

Pues entrando con el tema de *puente H*, pronto tendre que hacer uno, y el circuito que me han pasado es este. Lo intente simular y sale mas o menos, pues el motor gira cuando cambio la polaridad en la entrada de las compuertas pero va muy lento y como que quisiera cambiar a otro lado. Si alguien pudiera enctontrar solucion a esto le agradeceria mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Abr 25, 2010)

hola KaedusElectroRaik ese circuito yo lo probé y funciona perfectamente (no lo simulé), aunque no puse las compuertas xor, estas solo son para garantizar que nunca se activaran los dos transistores 2n2222 al mismo tiempo, ya que esto produciria un cortocircuito


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 25, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> hola KaedusElectroRaik ese circuito yo lo probé y funciona perfectamente (no lo simulé), aunque no puse las compuertas xor, estas solo son para garantizar que nunca se activaran los dos transistores 2n2222 al mismo tiempo, ya que esto produciria un cortocircuito


 
mmm, entonces en ves de colocar las compuertas XOR, ¿como lo hiciste? conectaste A y B a la alimentacion directamente y luego cambiar para hacer el giro?


----------



## Jadacuor (Abr 25, 2010)

tal como esta en la imagen lo hice..... para que girara a la derecha presionaba un pulsador y para la izquierda presionaba el otro.... calro esta que si presionaba los dos al tiempo habia corto....


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 26, 2010)

me quedo mas claro ahora, gracias jairo cuero, pero solo me queda una duda... las letras a y b que muestran en las entradas del motor se conectan a alguna parte?​


----------



## Jadacuor (Abr 26, 2010)

no, esas las señalan solo para indicar la polaridad del motor pero no se conectan a ningun otro lado


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 27, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> no, esas las señalan solo para indicar la polaridad del motor pero no se conectan a ningun otro lado


 
GRacias jairo cuero, los coloque exactamente como dijiste y pude simularlo sin problemas!!!!!!, pongo el simulador para quien lo necesite y de nuevo muchas gracias

Pd: el unico fallo que tiene es que si pongo modo "explosion", se me queman las resistencias de 27 ohm


----------



## hernan1 (Abr 27, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Pues entrando con el tema de *puente H*, pronto tendre que hacer uno, y el circuito que me han pasado es este. Lo intente simular y sale mas o menos, pues el motor gira cuando cambio la polaridad en la entrada de las compuertas pero va muy lento y como que quisiera cambiar a otro lado. Si alguien pudiera enctontrar solucion a esto le agradeceria mucho.
> 
> Saludos



Si. Es asi el puente H.. lo unico que tenes que hacer es meter una resistencia desde colector de el transistor de excitación para los PNP. y para no tener 2 entradas te recomiendo que uses una compuerta negadora (o su equivalente en transistor) para solo manejarlo con un bit, o 1 o 0 y te gira para los dos lados.


----------



## luisperezmedina (Abr 27, 2010)

Bueno yo tengo otro diseño espero les ayude:

es puente H con mosfet IRF3708 de canal N que soporta 30V y 62Amperios, estos son activados por el drive el l298 que soporta 46V y 4Amperios


----------



## Maxy93 (Oct 22, 2010)

tengo un problema con la señal pwm porque estoy usando un plc y no tiene salidas analogicas entonces no puedo controlar el ancho de pulso. alguien me puede ayudar con un esquema o algo asi? muchasa gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2010)

Maxy93 dijo:


> tengo un problema con la señal pwm porque estoy usando un plc y no tiene salidas analogicas entonces no puedo controlar el ancho de pulso. alguien me puede ayudar con un esquema o algo asi? muchasa gracias


 

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

IR2110

Saludos !


----------



## Maxy93 (Oct 22, 2010)

gracias DOSMETROS!se puede usar los mosfet pero para la inversion de giro (puente H), y sin estos integrados. porque soy de rio cuarto y aca no se consiguen. 
desde ya muchas gracias..
y si alguien me puede pasar un circuito mejor, porque me estoy iniciando en la electronica y me meti en un proyecto medio complicadito. gracias


----------



## Mirko (Nov 10, 2011)

Tengo una pregunta para que sirven  los transistores 2n222 en este diseño????? no se podrian utilzar los pulsos digitales (0 y 1) directamente????


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 10, 2011)

Son para mantener un mejor control de mando a los transistores que si realizan el cambio de giro al poralizarlos. El Q1 controla a Q2 y Q5, y el Q6 a Q4 y Q6.
saludos!!!


----------



## overs (Feb 23, 2012)

quisiera saber si es posible con este circuito hacer funcionar el motor en pequeños pulsos, cada vez que pulse el pulsador a o b se mueva pero lentamente.


----------



## pelechator (Jul 6, 2012)

de cuantos watts tienen que ser las resistencias?
este circuito me sirve para un motor de 12v pero para ponerlo a un armazon pequeño de un auto y hacerlo andar?


----------

